# Sarcochilus



## tcosta (Nov 5, 2021)

Not sure how common these are outside of Australia.…a few Sarcochilus pictures. Sarcochilus is a native from down under.


----------



## abax (Nov 5, 2021)

Lovely flowers and not commonly grown in KY. I tried to grow one or two in my gh and
failed miserably.


----------



## emydura (Nov 6, 2021)

Lovely. I got a small mericlone of that Burgandy on Ice 'Vovo'. It has been a terrible grower. It hasn't really increased in size. Hopefully, it picks up as it is a lovely flower, as you would expect from the only Sarc to receive an FCC award.


----------



## tcosta (Nov 6, 2021)

Mine isn’t a vigorous grower-have had it for two years but it’s still a single growth. I used to be a member at the same society as the late Neville Roper who bred this-remember seeing some awesome specimens.


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 6, 2021)

beautiful flowers and photos.
FYI - look up 'iced vovo' biscuits (hence the name)


----------



## BrucherT (Nov 6, 2021)

I don’t even remember seeing them for sale.


----------



## tomp (Nov 6, 2021)

Sarcochilus are very cool plants. Compact with lots of flowers and color for the size. Your countryman Scott Barries (Barrita Orchids) work with reds and yellow and oranges is quite spectacular (in my humble).


----------



## emydura (Nov 6, 2021)

tomp said:


> Sarcochilus are very cool plants. Compact with lots of flowers and color for the size. Your countryman Scott Barries (Barrita Orchids) work with reds and yellow and oranges is quite spectacular (in my humble).



Barrita Orchids seem to have taken this genus to another level. Not just for colours, but for plants that are easy to grow, and flower profusely with multiple spikes that stand upright. I currently have a red seedling of theirs opening up that is of the most beautiful red colour.


----------



## tcosta (Nov 6, 2021)

Ozpaph said:


> beautiful flowers and photos.
> FYI - look up 'iced vovo' biscuits (hence the name)


Thanks Ozpaph-yes the Classic Aussie biscuit Iced VoVo.


----------



## tcosta (Nov 6, 2021)

Tomp and emydura. Yes a lot of interesting breeding going on at the moment. I have purchased 20 Barrita seedlings to hopefully start flowering next year.


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 7, 2021)

I forgot you were an Aussie. LOL


----------



## Tom499 (Nov 7, 2021)

Had a couple of hartmannii in the past. Lovely plants, free flowering and pretty. Unfortunately had to chuck them when scale took over.

Still not the easiest to find; Sarcochilus fitzgeraldii and hartmannii seem to be the only examples over here. A shame because the genus has some great diversity in flower shape and colour.


----------



## GuRu (Nov 7, 2021)

You show here some very good looking flowers. This genus isn't very common here in Europe, I think.


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 7, 2021)

I owned a hybrid while living in n jersey, there are a few people in the general nyc region who grow them and occasionally they are disseminated through clubs and sales

I really like the flowers but my plant didn’t flower before introduced scale reduced my collection


----------



## BrucherT (Nov 7, 2021)

Tom499 said:


> Had a couple of hartmannii in the past. Lovely plants, free flowering and pretty. Unfortunately had to chuck them when scale took over.
> 
> Still not the easiest to find; Sarcochilus fitzgeraldii and hartmannii seem to be the only examples over here. A shame because the genus has some great diversity in flower shape and colour.


I’m curious about the scale thing. I have periodic breakouts. I douse with alcohol spray and use the yellow sticky traps and they never “take over.” How did yours get out of control?


----------



## Greenpaph (Nov 7, 2021)

Very beautiful  and well grown!
Photos are spectacular!


----------



## JustinR (Nov 7, 2021)

Akerne in Belgium have a lot of Sarcochilus at the moment including some pretty intense looking reds. Too cool for my (Cattleya) conditions I guess.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 8, 2021)

Nice, thanks for sharing. They are not really hard to find here. I have killed a few.  I now know they need a cool dry period and hopefully will not kill the couple I still have.


----------



## shariea (Nov 8, 2021)

I have several plants that are growing like weeds, but i have yet to get them to bloom. I can't seem to get them cool enough for long enough to initiate bloom.


----------



## tcosta (Nov 9, 2021)

shariea said:


> I have several plants that are growing like weeds, but i have yet to get them to bloom. I can't seem to get them cool enough for long enough to initiate bloom.


If all else fails in getting the temp low enough perhaps try an ice cube or two in the pots each night. I find that an extra burst of light (about as much as they will tolerate) in late Autumn (sorry Fall for you guys) into Winter helps to initiate spiking. As always keep an eye on the roots and leaves to be sure they are happy with the conditions.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Nov 9, 2021)

I have two left from a group of ten. They are Darwinism at it best lol. Still unbloomed and slightly sulking lol.

Well done to you here, you blooming magician lol.


----------



## Tom499 (Nov 9, 2021)

BrucherT said:


> I’m curious about the scale thing. I have periodic breakouts. I douse with alcohol spray and use the yellow sticky traps and they never “take over.” How did yours get out of control?


I got rid of them by discarding the plants unfortunately.. 

I would love to grow sarcochilus again though, in UK they grew easily and flowered routinely. A lovely genus


----------



## LadySlipper (Nov 9, 2021)

They are simply beautiful! A rare sight. Thanks for posting.


----------



## shariea (Nov 10, 2021)

tcosta said:


> I find that an extra burst of light (about as much as they will tolerate) in late Autumn (sorry Fall for you guys) into Winter helps to initiate spiking.



It is supposed to get below freezing again tomorrow night, so I will have to bring them in again. Maybe if I put them under the Cattleya lights? Also--does my having to drag them in and out to protect them from a freeze interfere too much with the cool period? I set them on the coldest window ledge I have--north facing in an older window, but it is still around 60F (16C) at night.


----------



## Tom-DE (Nov 12, 2021)

It is a great genus! Very nice!


----------

